# Wild Black Paradise



## Solitarianknight (Nov 26, 2016)

I was going to put this in the Wild Betta forum considering how close the Macropodus and Betta are but I wasn't sure. 
I feel like this would be a good topic for wild betta keepers though so if you have any experience, i'd appreciate advice.

I've had a hard time finding good information on the species. I've kept the more common species of paradise, as well as quite a few wild gourami species but these guys are something else. 

First I tried keeping them as a pair and that was going great until tonight when the male decided he wanted to breed and the female decided absolutely not. Neither of them were ready to breed imo, the female is still terrified of her own shadow and way to skinny. I only got her a week and a half ago. The male didn't like that and started harassing her so I divided the tank.

Now, I started them off in a nice well cycled tank with some Hegeli rasbora which ended with 6 dead rasbora within the first hour of the pair being introduced. They also killed an otto and some nerite snails. I've had aggressive paradise before, but this is a little extreme. The only thing doing well is a trapdoor snail. 

On top of this all, they are extremely cautious fish. The female has been hiding since day one. I keep adding more plants to fill in the tank. It's maxed out right now so i'm hoping with all the plants and being separated from the male, she will start coming around. 

There is a ton of varied info on tank specs for these guys so I went ahead and threw together my own specs based of their natural habitat and similar species. The PH is 6.5, im keeping the temp at 75f, and the water is tanin stained. I'm using high lights to grow all the plants but i have some dwarf lilies that cover a bunch of surface area to provide cover. 

I think I was a little naive initially because my other paradise, a common Albino male, is a total sweetheart and doesn't bother anyone. He has a 6.5 jungle with some green cobra endlers and red cherry shrimp(how he doesn't attack them is beyond me)

If anyone has any ideas, theories, sources, or general advice for keeping these two wild kids i'll be forever grateful. As it is, they have earned their names Bonnie and Clyde. 

Here's a few pics of what im working with (and the tank, pre-divide)


The male (females are the same with shorter fins)



And a freebie of the softie, Simon


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

I know an absolute great site for all wild species, but it's in German 😢
It called IGL.de
There must be also an Englisch site, but can't seem to find it. 
For me these fish are awesomely beautiful, I mijself keep paro's, they are just as shy and don't let them see theirselfs, only during feedingtime. They only eat life food. For other wilds, I kept also mouthbrooders. Love those males with their mouth full of eggs and hiding for you to keep it save.. 
Hope you can find any answers on those paradise fish. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

www.igl.home/forum/

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Ps: you can ask your question also in English 😉

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Solitarianknight (Nov 26, 2016)

Jootje67 said:


> Ps: you can ask your question also in English 😉
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


 Ich speche nicht viel deutsch, my grandmother taught me at one point when I was young but I forgot the lagnuage. My mother can help me translate stuff though so ill give it a shot, Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

No thanks at all, we learn 3 languages at school so, English and German are just 2 of them and also French. Good luck with your questions. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Solitarianknight (Nov 26, 2016)

A small update, the separation has done wonders. It's like two completely different fish. The female has been out and around her side of the tank and has even sprouted some coloration. It's a huge relief to see these two happier. My initial idea that they may be able to get along in pairs was obviously false, painfully so. Maybe in a much bigger tank but this is only 10 gallons. 

They still interact through the divider but the female shows no submission to the male at all. They don't go crazy either and spend most of the time swimming around their halves.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Hmmmmm great they do fine but are you shure you got a pair?? Know it's sometimes hard to see when they are young 😁

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Solitarianknight (Nov 26, 2016)

Jootje67 said:


> Hmmmmm great they do fine but are you shure you got a pair?? Know it's sometimes hard to see when they are young 😁
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


Positive. The female has completely short fins compared to the male.


----------

